# Full Length Mud Flaps



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me where I can get a full length mud flap from.

Regards


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thats a great question.. id like to know that myself. My partner who followed me back from the garage today said I was kicking up a lot of spray.

Wonder if some sort of commercial truck place will sell them? I guess it would be like material you buy by the foot?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi both
Welcome to the site misty 1...
Try here http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/motorhomes10.htm and scroll down the towing page... They sell nice dirt skirts.

Good luck

Keith


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks

Usually see these for sale at the shows, quite expensive though. I'm sure that Fiamma do one but the only one I can find ATM is HERE


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

misty1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can get a full length mud flap from.
> 
> Regards


I know it's a bit sketchy, but there is a rubber company in Stalybridge, which is Tameside/Greater Manchester area (sorry, can't remember name). They make all the mudflaps for Landrover and a couple of years ago were able to supply me with a huge offcut for next to nothing........well actuallt, it was b*gger all cos I promised to take some leaflets into our teansport dept for them.  
For what its worth, I have a "full width" on my RV and it works a treat.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi misty1, try this company they supply a full length flap at a good price. Very easily fixed and keeps your rear end looking good.

Part No. 92-1495

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/index.php


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one thing a Damon Challenger RV went around the Naburn Lock site on an unmetalled track a few weekends ago with a thick rubber full width mudflap. We were all up in arms as it was so long it scraped the road raising clouds of dust and gravel as well as scraping some of the grass off on the corners. It would have been better if not so long or not so thick.


Regards Frank


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Hi misty1, try this company they supply a full length flap at a good price. Very easily fixed and keeps your rear end looking good.
> 
> Part No. 92-1495
> 
> http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/index.php


Hi 
That is only £9.00 dearer than Stateside Tuning for exactly the same thing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And Linda is a member of this site too :wink: :wink:

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Very observant Keith :lol: :lol: ...I really should put my prices up :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Keith

Ps misty 1 has got me thinking that Rocky really does need one of these :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Pps Do these have to be fitted right at the rear of the vehicle or can they be fitted closer to the wheels? Is there any advantage to fitting them right at the back?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

The dirt skirt from Stateside Tuning is a must, but you will probably also need the mud flaps as a separate item.

I understand that the best way of dealing with this is to buy the cheapest lorry mud flaps and cut them to fit.

There is a guy in Wales who advertises in MMM who makes mud flaps to order.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just kidding Keith :wink: 
In answer to your question, the illustrations show the skirts mounted on oor just behind the rear bumper although I have seen them mounted further forward on some vehicles....advantages of having them rigt at the back I can't answer (sorry, failed you on that one  )
BTW...did my PM arrive?

Hi Chris...good to "see" you again! Hope all is well with you and the Itasca!

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

I went to a local scrap yard and got a old conveyor belt, I've replaced both mud flaps for just £1.

Roy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi misty, a few other possibilities for you....

This company supplies mudflaps to autosleepers...

http://www.albert-jagger.co.uk

or

http://www.albert-jagger.co.uk/Portals/0/spray suppression.pdf

and theres another possibilty here..

http://www.motorhomesmudflaps.com/

pete.


----------

